# Red River NM



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Dead Liver?
North Texas?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Red River can be good. Check out this little video I made from northern NM 2 winters ago.... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151086370785347&set=vb.577475346&type=3&theater

snow makes a big difference, and the snow situation in NM is fixing on getting a lot better this weekend...


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I like NM skiing. Can be hit or miss. If you get it on a powder day you'll be rewarded with uncrowded lift lines and light desert pow. Hit up Taos for some steeps.

Kent



rtsideup said:


> Dead Liver?
> North Texas?


----------

